# El Grande



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a couple of sets of Fountain Pen and Pencils. One set is made from Bocote and the other from Paduk. Both are finish with friction applied BLO/CA. Then buffed with Renissance Wax. Both these are sold for $100 a set.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't know that we could post factory made products on this site.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking pens Bernie. I haven't done any of the El Grande kits. Nice big kits. Hope you sell them! 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Bernie and a good price for your hard work. That Bocote is fun to turn huh?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Yep Bob it was fun to turn. Paduk got red everywhere. They will be packed up and sent to the new owner hopefully on Monday.


----------



## idioms (Nov 14, 2013)

this is wonderful, I just love it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Lilly.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just goes to prove Bernie, Quality is timeless


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill.


----------

